# Best way to attach rails to 4x4 posts when building a wooden fence???



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Help us out, describe your fence and rail system in detail, maybe even a picture.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.. Lag bolts, 'n flat washers...


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Lag bolts or screws, depending on how heavy the fence is and how much you want to conceal the fastener. Lags are stronger but will show more.


----------



## cocean (Jun 10, 2009)

Maybe this will help


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

joist hangers


----------



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

for a painted fence, I like to cut mortises in the posts and insert each end of the stringer. The tenons are cut at a 6 or 7 degree angle and the face of the stringer cut at the same angle so it is flush with the front of the posts. Lets the stringers shed water away from the pickets. Requires the stringers be installed with the long edge horizontal rather than vertical.


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the Mike in Arkansas solution, but don't like having the long edge horizontal. I find that the stringers are more likely to sag, which bothers me.

Since it appears you want the face of the stringer flush with the face of the post, simply cut a slot in the face of the post equal in cross section to that of your stringers. Set the stringers in the slot. Glue and screws later and you are done. More elegant would be a lap joint. 

Having said this, most such fences I have seen simply attach the stringer to the face of the post with nails (I would all polyeurethane glue). I am sure this is perfectly functional, but not very elegant. On the other hand, this avoids removing material from the post, avoiding any degradation in strength.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Maybe cocean could tell us if this a utility fence, decorative, etc. Several good ideas have been posted :thumbsup: but some are a lot of work for a dog pen.


----------

